# Can 2 unspayed female live happily together?



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi all 
I have 3 rabbits , 2 unspayed females (nibbles & phoebe ) one neautered male (muffin ) 

Muffin and nibbles are bonded and live happily together would it be possible to bond phoebe to the other buns I know bonding a trio and be a tricky and fragile thing having the risk of splitting up muffin and nibbles 

But would it work out if I introduced and bonded then to phoebe one at a time 

I do plan on getting them spayed in the near future but was thinking on starting the bonding process what do you guys think , should I do it ?


----------



## MiniLopMad (Mar 26, 2016)

I personally wouldn't risk it, especially because the girls are unspayed. Rabbits can get into nasty fights and it would suck to break the bond that your boy and girl already have. 

It's really up to you though, and how you think your rabbits would act. If possible, you could place their cages next to each other or keep them separate by a wall of bars, so that your bunny living alone isn't feeling so left out  

101rabbits on YouTube has some videos on bonding a trio - but all her rabbits have been spayed/neutered. They still might help you achieve the outcome you want  

Goodluck and hope I helped!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2016)

I'd wait til both are neutered.


----------



## StormyB (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, I have two unsprayed girls and they're best of friends and they have the same cage and play area. Spaz tries to act tough, but if she's scared, she hides behind Dora who is the protector, but then again, they're sisters and have been together since they were born, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi thanxs for all the feedback I would l love to introduce Phoebe 2 the other rabbits one by one I do give her a lot of attention but she just seems really lonely and she loves to lie down next to the other rabbits cage when she's running around my room would it make it easier if I bonded the two girls together first in the bathtub and then add muffin whenever the girls get along ?


----------



## Preitler (Mar 27, 2016)

hi,

I have 3 does living together, well, it needs more attention to their moods than when keeping does in extra cages, but I think that's worth it, there is some humping, and the occasional tufts of fur, but also lots of friendly interaction, grooming, resting and so on. Also, when outdoors, they do act as a team, I really enjoy them around.

I have another doe which I have to keep seperatly because the moment she meets another doe it's fighting for earnest. 

They are more highstrung when there are no kits, they get along better when pregnant or nursing. 

Picture is old, the black is the mother, red and gray are her daughters about 8 months or so apart but now somewhat bigger than the black. I never keep one of them seperated for more than a few days to not upset their hierarchy and territorial claims.

Can't give advice on bonding since I kept them together since birth, and failed with my other doe.


----------



## Preitler (Mar 27, 2016)

Just to add (awfully short edit time here...), it's not always completly peaceful, there is a clear pecking order, mom is the boss, never doubt that:


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO (Mar 27, 2016)

I think I will just wait until they r spayed to make it a smoother bonding process ... thanxs for all the replies appreciate all the advice


----------



## Buns16rouge (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey quick question I recently rescued a girl bun she is a Dutch cross. She is spayed but my boy bun is not. We bonded them and they have been together for weeks but the boy bun keeps chasing her and trying to mount her. I am getting him neutered but should I separate them before or after or should I not seperet them at all and take both to vet? Although I heard hormones can be bad after neutering process.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 24, 2016)

Buns16rouge said:


> Hey quick question I recently rescued a girl bun she is a Dutch cross. She is spayed but my boy bun is not. We bonded them and they have been together for weeks but the boy bun keeps chasing her and trying to mount her. I am getting him neutered but should I separate them before or after or should I not seperet them at all and take both to vet? Although I heard hormones can be bad after neutering process.



Personally, I would separate them. You never know when the boy's constant attempts will get to much for your female and she may fight back. It's best to avoid such a confrontation to begin with, because you'll have a tougher time keeping their bond afterwards. Keep them separate until a month after the male is neutered. You can still keep their cages side by side so they can see each other and hang out near each other, but it prevents the constant mounting which is likely frustrating for your doe.


----------



## JBun (Apr 25, 2016)

Buns16rouge said:


> Hey quick question I recently rescued a girl bun she is a Dutch cross. She is spayed but my boy bun is not. We bonded them and they have been together for weeks but the boy bun keeps chasing her and trying to mount her. I am getting him neutered but should I separate them before or after or should I not seperet them at all and take both to vet? Although I heard hormones can be bad after neutering process.



I think it really depends on how much he is pestering her and how aggravated she seems by the mounting. If she is showing signs of irritation, fear, or especially aggression from the mounting, then it would be better to separate until he is neutered and at least 3 weeks for the hormones to die down, so that fighting and possible resentment don't occur, which can cause rebonding to be difficult to accomplish once it's happened.

If she doesn't seem at all bothered by him mounting her, they continue to get along well and are happy together, and he isn't too persistent about the mounting and isn't causing any sores on her back, then I would probably leave them together so they maintain their bond though the neutering process. Just what I would do though. But do be aware that fighting is always a possibility, especially when an unneutered male won't let up and keeps bothering the other rabbit, and sometimes this can result in very serious injuries.


----------



## Pinkiepets (Apr 18, 2021)

StormyB said:


> Well, I have two unsprayed girls and they're best of friends and they have the same cage and play area. Spaz tries to act tough, but if she's scared, she hides behind Dora who is the protector, but then again, they're sisters and have been together since they were born, so that might have something to do with it.


 Hi! So I like the way you were doing it! I have a mama rabbit and I want to keep one of her female babies, do you think they would get along?


----------



## lilac (Apr 18, 2021)

Pinkiepets said:


> Hi! So I like the way you were doing it! I have a mama rabbit and I want to keep one of her female babies, do you think they would get along?



This is from 5 years ago


----------

